# New hunter from Tooele county Utah



## benjavitamin (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, Ive been calling coyotes in the foothills near my house for a few weeks and have really become interested in the critters. I would love to learn more about calling and hunting them and hope yall can help me with that


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT, ask away there are lots of more knowledgable hunters than me. By the way your nick reminds me of the Lucille Ball show "I Love Lucy" when she had a liquid vitamin drink she was hilariously promoting for in show. It was called veggaveetavitamin or something like that, and she got snockered on it. Just thought I would share my past memory on that. Again welcome!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Ralph ! It was just on the other day ! Welcome to PT Benjavitamin !! Glad to have ya. Lots of knowledgeable cool folks on here who can steer you in the right direction. Ask away.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Benjavitamin!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Benjavitamin.

Vitameatavegemin ?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Welcome to the forum Benjavitamin.
> 
> Vitameatavegemin ?


 Could be Don, it was something like that!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum PT Benjavitamin. Can you tell we like to wonder.....lol

One letter off Don, not bad. Vitameatavegamin

Benjavitamin, we'll answer your questions and probably tell stories on that post too.....LOL!!!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I stay in Northern Utah a couple months out of the year, but have yet to Yote hunt there. Some good advice if your just starting out, is try and hook up with some other local predator hunters to get a good feel for your area, and to help show you the do's and dont's. Having gone out with Youngdon just one trip, did wonders for me when I was trying to fix my approach. Good luck, and glad to have you with Predator Talk.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome Ben. Plenty of good information here.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome Benjavitamin! Browse around a little and you will find lots of good info on all things predator hunting. If you don't find the answers you are looking for... ask away. You will probably come up with some more questions while you are browsing too.


----------



## benjavitamin (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the greetings, I didnt realize this was such an active forum. Ive got a good feeling about this site.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> Welcome to the forum! I stay in Northern Utah a couple months out of the year, but have yet to Yote hunt there. Some good advice if your just starting out, is try and hook up with some other local predator hunters to get a good feel for your area, and to help show you the do's and dont's. Having gone out with Youngdon just one trip, did wonders for me when I was trying to fix my approach. Good luck, and glad to have you with Predator Talk.


 Your approach has been absent for awhile, where ya been buddy?


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Sup Antlerz!

Man, I'm on a 6 week trip visiting family in northern Utah and Southern Idaho. We fish and offroad our brains out here. So the months leading up to this trip, I've been working like a crazy man to get ready for this. It's been too hot in AZ to hunt, but hoping to do a night hunt with Chris pretty soon here if night hunting is still open. How you been?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> Sup Antlerz!
> 
> Man, I'm on a 6 week trip visiting family in northern Utah and Southern Idaho. We fish and offroad our brains out here. So the months leading up to this trip, I've been working like a crazy man to get ready for this. It's been too hot in AZ to hunt, but hoping to do a night hunt with Chris pretty soon here if night hunting is still open. How you been?


 Not hunting thats for sure, almost too hot late in the evenings to cut grass. Also been waiting for any info on the superformance powder i got, theres no data for my set-up as of yet published/ or in the store here .. So I am wanting to work up some new stuff but my hands are tied.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT from across the pond!


----------

